# Help



## Tomas4 (8 Apr 2017)

Hello,just notice live white worms in aquarium yesterday.Could you tell me ,what is it?How to get rid?


 Never have before.Aquarium just tuning one week without fish.


----------



## Konsa (8 Apr 2017)

Hi
There is no need to stress about it.Aquarium is a closed ecosystem on its own.There will be a variety of bugs and worms in it  wich will be visible especially when there is no fish in it to pick on them.Do not go mad and try to chemically treat remove them.Chemical treatments in a tank are to be used as a last resort and only if U are well aware what U are doing.It can cause more harm than good .When the fish are added they will sort them out.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Tomas4 (8 Apr 2017)

OK,thanks for explain.Water tests showing no amonnia,nitrates,nitrites.Can I add fish.


----------



## Konsa (8 Apr 2017)

Hi
Water tests are very unreliable if they are hobby grade.if U use gravel or sand only as a base layer and mature filter plus floating plants  it is possible to be ok to add some hardy fish after a week.Have in mind some fish are more delicate and need mature aquarium.I personaly wait about 4 weeks before adding fish and stock few at a time.It can dusturb the tank balance putting large bioload.Give more details about your setup please.
Regards Konsa


----------



## GHNelson (8 Apr 2017)

Hi
These are free food for fish.....I wouldn't be to concerned about live interlopers to much!
hoggie


----------



## Tomas4 (9 Apr 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Water tests are very unreliable if they are hobby grade.if U use gravel or sand only as a base layer and mature filter plus floating plants  it is possible to be ok to add some hardy fish after a week.Have in mind some fish are more delicate and need mature aquarium.I personaly wait about 4 weeks before adding fish and stock few at a time.It can dusturb the tank balance putting large bioload.Give more details about your setup please.
> Regards Konsa



Hello,my test kit API.Have sachem amonnia test inside aquarium.Bottom layer are eco comlete substrate,top around 2inch pets at home 2mm gravel.I remove my wood from old tank.New tank fill up 50% old aquarium water all the rest tap water.Used prime for tap water.Lights on 6hours.Still not started Co2 system.At the moment eheim filter.Gona change for fluval 306.no fish yet.I think that's it.


----------



## Konsa (10 Apr 2017)

Hi
If U moved the wood from old tank without letting it dry it should have good starter culture of bacteria on it.Old water is not something i add as most bacteria lives on surfaces arround the tank stones, wood ,gravel (but is better then nothing I guess)
You said no co2 yet.If U planninng CO2 gas I suggest to set it up and finetune it  first before U add fish.Just go for the lime green drop checker.You can add more having no fish but when you try to reduce it to fish safe levels the plants will stress and you may get algae.Has the filter been running on the old tank?
Just remmember when U start adding fish to go it gradually 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Tomas4 (10 Apr 2017)

Hello,
Wood was removed from old tank.Filter before was in old aquarium.Don't touched at all.OK,tray to make Co2 level,for lime green.not started,because still waiting new reactor.Have another filter,but still not running.Waiting for some bits to come.


----------

